# Info cote PowerBook G4



## John75012 (14 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, je recherche un site ou il donnerait la cote des PowerBook entre autre. Merci


----------



## John75012 (14 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, je recherche un site ou il donnerait la cote des PowerBook entre autre. Merc


----------



## imacg5mortel (15 Mars 2009)

http://www.mac2sell.net/


----------

